# Just wondering from Atlanta



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

How is the Dorado and Hoo bite? Is it starting to pick up at all? Any info on what's happening on the water is appreciated. Looking forward to pulling some lines in a few weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

In a few weeks, it will be on fire I'm betting.


----------

